# My girl, Cashiiiiiiiiii!! (English Bulldog)



## oxachris (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats my girl Cashi (from Johnny Cash.. ). She is 2,5 years old English Bulldog. She has the best character for ever that i met... Really...She is friendly with all animals-people etc, especially she is crazy about babys (people and pets.. ). I will post you some fotos....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

she is a cutey. Kind of looks like Johnny in his later years!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww she's a cutie! I love her light brindle markings, very pretty!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cashi looks adorable!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

She's beautiful! glad to see some more bully owners! :becky:


----------



## oxachris (Oct 24, 2011)




----------

